# Miss. Captain Jimmy Savell dies of heart attack



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Retired Deputy Chief for the Jackson Police Department and current Captain with the Hinds County Sheriffs Office died of a massive heart attack Tuesday morning at his home in Jackson, MS.

Jimmy D. J.D. Savell, 61, went home to be with the Lord, Tuesday, January 09, 2007 at the University of Miss. Medical Center. Visitation will be 5-8 p.m. today at Lakewood Funeral Home. Services are scheduled for 10 a.m. Thursday at Highland Baptist Church, 160 Columbia Ave. in Jackson, with burial to follow in Lakewood Memorial Park.

Jimmy was born in 1945 in Neshoba County. He moved to Jackson in 1953. He was born to be a cop. He lived and breathed his desire to make this world better. He loved God first, family second, friends, cars, and being a cop ran a close third. He retired from the Jackson Police Department as a Deputy Chief. He was presently a Captain with the Hinds County Sheriff's Department.

Church was a big part of his life. He faithfully served as deacon at Highland Baptist Church in Jackson. Jimmy loved his family, especially his grandchildren, Brandi and Brett.

Jimmy was preceded in death by his daughter, Teresa Savell; father, Herschel Savell; and brother, Charles Savell. He leaves behind his loving wife of 42 years, Alana Savell; daughter Selena Lockwood and husband Richard; two grandchildren, Brandi and Brett Johnson; mother, Inez Savell; sister, Linda Adair; his favorite mother-in-law, Gloria Sullivan; a host of nieces and nephews; and many longtime friends.

In lieu of flowers, the family requests that memorials be made to the Baptist Children's Village, P.O. Box 27 Clinton, MS 39060 or the American Diabetes Association, 660 Lakeland East Dr., Flowood, MS 39232.


----------

